
The Power of Failure - chanux
http://tranquillityhub.com/life-hacks/the-power-of-failure/
======
swombat
I appreciate that, you know, to someone who hasn't read it yet, such a message
is pretty important... but is there really anyone here who hasn't heard this
dozens of times already?

This article doesn't really add anything to the topic, either, merely
rehashing a bunch of quotes on the topic of failure...

~~~
pj
Those who accomplish the most fail the most as well. Travel around the world
and people love to mock the crappy movies that come out of America. They say
with disgust, "America makes _terrible_ movies." I say, "America makes the
most movies, so of course they are going to make the most crappy movies, but
they also make the most _great_ movies as well."

~~~
rw
That does not follow. Although it may take many failures to climb the mountain
of excellence, once you're there, and are _still_ regularly failing, you have
a problem.

------
caffeine
Failure is OK, I guess ... but why not just get it right the first time? ;)

